# Pyrford golf course



## Calmackenzie (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear all,

For those interested in visiting Surrey, I have written a review of Pyrford golf course:

https://www.the-newshub.com/golf/review-of-pyrford-golf-course

Any feedback appreciated.

Cal


----------

